# hey laaaaadies!! OT



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

I didn't want to hijack another thread, so here it is...the "interbike hottie thread (s), gallery, ect" retaliation! Let's offend the boys with our flagrant sexuality! I like guys and looking at their hot calves and I am going to scream it upon high! Add some of your favorites! I can't wait to see what the guys are going to say!

I know some of you are aware of this little gem...

http://www.thefge.com/undiesandfixies.htm

I actually ride with this guy below. A little coffee came out my nose when I found him on the site above (I'm currently cleaning coffee off my desk now).


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

okay...can someone tell me how these attachments work? I'm trying again...


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

lol...just stop it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

there seems to be an image attachment problem at the moment but it's being worked on.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Joe Dirt said:


> lol...just stop it.


No way...this has been a long time coming!

I ran across THIS guy on a ride other day...


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

It's about time I end up on the intranet with my pants down. 

Nicely done.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

athalliah said:


> I didn't want to hijack another thread, so here it is...the "interbike hottie thread (s), gallery, ect" retaliation! Let's offend the boys with our flagrant sexuality! I like guys and looking at their hot calves and I am going to scream it upon high! Add some of your favorites! I can't wait to see what the guys are going to say!
> 
> I know some of you are aware of this little gem...
> 
> ...


wow, they've added a lot to that site since I was last there. commando mountain bikers, yeah!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

formica said:


> wow, they've added a lot to that site since I was last there. commando mountain bikers, yeah!


a lot of the guys on that site make me want to never ride a fixed speed...EVER...


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

YEE HAW!! I love that site. Thanks for posting it. Definately check out "commando", girls!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow...the commando site definately is worth checking out. 

I'd have to agree with you Irieness...lol!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

one was requested...this guy cracks my pooh up...



and here's a nice little butt...and calves!!


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I have to admit, I love these threads. Here is a pic I snapped of my roommate when he was stretching. Good thing he and my BF are good friends........I was very tempted at the time to sneak up and smack him on the butt at the time


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

*My teammate...*

This is my teammate, Josh, who loves posing for the camera. He says this is how he got his wife...don't ask.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

trailgirl said:


> I was very tempted at the time to sneak up and smack him on the butt at the time


Smack? I'm tempted to sneak up there & grab a nibble. Yummy.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

athalliah said:


> one was requested...this guy cracks my pooh up...


Yay for Tyler!

There are some fiiiiine specimens of Gluteus Maximus on that site.

gabrielle


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

gabrielle said:


> Smack? I'm tempted to sneak up there & grab a nibble. Yummy.
> 
> gabrielle


A nipple ??  
LOL I don't think I would have gotten away with that, but an interesting idea nonetheless. Good thing I cropped this pic so his upper body was left out. If he sees this here (I'm sure he will at some point) he's gonna "kill" me. 

I agreee with Irieness about the fixie sight, LOL. Some of those guys make me not wanna ever go near a fixie ever as well. Cough .. Rat king.. cough..


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

trailgirl said:


> A nipple ??


nope, a nibble...looks like a pair of nice ripe apples.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

gabrielle said:


> nope, a nibble...looks like a pair of nice ripe apples.


HAHAHA looks like I need to be a bit more carefull when I read.
Ripe apples, hmm ?? I'll buy that.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

This is my Hubby right after we got married. Actually, it was after a couple margaritas right after we got married! What a day!!











~~~~~TrekChick


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Nice truck*



TrekChick said:


> This is my Hubby right after we got married. Actually, it was after a couple margaritas right after we got married! What a day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is funny. I would have done the same thing. Congrats, if this is recent.


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Hahahaha!!

http://www.thefge.com/undiesandfixies.htm

"We are sorry, this site is unavailable because it has used up its monthly bandwidth. Please try back another time."


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm sooo bummed to see this thread die out!!
After a weekend of seeing soo many tanned shaved legs and tight butts in spandex, it's clear that spring is in the air. I should have brought my camera with me this weekend


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

not dead, they just had to wait until their month rolled over so they could get thier bandwidth back....we'll probably kill it for them again.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

My friend from Adam is in the Commando section


----------



## cowgirlonwheels (Nov 23, 2004)

ICanDigIt said:


> Hahahaha!!
> 
> http://www.thefge.com/undiesandfixies.htm
> 
> That's a great site! Can't believe I haven't seen that yet. I was driving through San Diego the other day, they have a velodrome, and my husband and I were talking about track bikes. I told him that I was interested in watching it more, but didn't think that I was interested in riding it. I may have to reconsider!!


----------

